# failure to recognize card reader



## wilgam (Jul 25, 2008)

My Mac G4 iBook has suddenly failed to recognize my CF camera card readers. I have 3 readers (2 Lexar, 1 GE), have used 2 for 2 years with never a problem. Computer still recognizes camera connected USB and downloads from card in camera.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

1 Disconnect everything from ibook except power cord
2 Reset PMU
3 Reset PRAM
4 Does card reader work on another ibook G4? 
5 Does another card reader of the same type work on this ibook?
6 Make another admin user account, Does Card reader work in another user account?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You said that two have worked just fine. Did you start having problems after trying to add the third card reader? I see you have two different card reader brands, and if they had drivers that you installed, it could be they are conflicting, keeping either from working.


----------



## wilgam (Jul 25, 2008)

macthorough said:


> 1 Disconnect everything from ibook except power cord
> 2 Reset PMU
> 3 Reset PRAM
> 4 Does card reader work on another ibook G4?
> ...


----------



## wilgam (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the thorough and erudite advice--over my head (I had to look up PMU & PRAM)--but in my search for definition I found stuff explaining how to reset. Too busy to go further at present but you've helped by showing me where to start.


----------



## red_phoenix (Jul 30, 2008)

*if only 2 card attached, is it still functioning?...
if yes, it mean that ur reader is capable only 2 non self-powered USB device..*


----------



## wilgam (Jul 25, 2008)

sinclair_tm said:


> You said that two have worked just fine. Did you start having problems after trying to add the third card reader? I see you have two different card reader brands, and if they had drivers that you installed, it could be they are conflicting, keeping either from working.


No, I added the third after the first 2 stopped working and then none were recognized; and re the brand difference, I was using 2 brands for several years. Then suddenly and simultaneously all 3 failed to show up. Since my posting I've started using a new camera with SD cards and the SD reader is recognized...huh? Well, I've gotten used to computer life: another day, another dither. Thanks anyway.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

wilgam said:


> Thanks for the thorough and erudite advice--over my head (I had to look up PMU & PRAM)--but in my search for definition I found stuff explaining how to reset. Too busy to go further at present but you've helped by showing me where to start.


What does erudite mean?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You are sitting at a computer with an interweb connection and dear to ask what a word means?!? Google it.
:smooch:


----------

